# Music from the TV "Hornblower"



## bloodtub

I am trying to trace the music to the TV series HornBlower, there is a lovely piece of music which is played when the ship Indifagable is shown, it has a Naval jig theme.

Any help would be grateful.


----------



## bassClef

music/video clip link would help !


----------



## bongos

I started digging for you the composer's name is John Keane.I will check further


----------

